# Off grid campsites



## prokat

Any good ones in Texas? Can't find much info on this,we've decided this is the way to go.seems to be fewer people.
Pretty cool place on Travis we found just not the best fishing...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## cman

Nice looking set up there. 
Not off the grid but I was the only person at Gypsy River on the Guadalupe river this week so there was amazing peace and quiet there with epic fishing.
If by chance you go let me know and I'll give you the owner's cell phone number. In a moment I am going to try to remember how to post pictures and add some to another thread on this forum but you can google it and see the pictures. First rate place, epic scenery and wildlife, riverfront, new facilities, and the nicest property owner around.


----------



## redexpress

Depends on where you want. There are some camp spots in the National Forests with no hookups. Look at the National forest websites.


----------



## RLwhaler

Nice rig ! :cheers:


----------



## Leftyonly

I have a buddy that camps on BLM lands in NM. Iâ€™ve never searched, but Iâ€™d be surprised if there isnâ€™t some in Texas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat

cman said:


> Nice looking set up there.
> Not off the grid but I was the only person at Gypsy River on the Guadalupe river this week so there was amazing peace and quiet there with epic fishing.
> If by chance you go let me know and I'll give you the owner's cell phone number. In a moment I am going to try to remember how to post pictures and add some to another thread on this forum but you can google it and see the pictures. First rate place, epic scenery and wildlife, riverfront, new facilities, and the nicest property owner around.


Sounds like a good spot,hard to beat some good river fishing. Thanks all for the info...if y'all are near Travis this is the place in the pic...great place!!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3192

Good looking Casita! We have the 17â€™ Independence and love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress

A very good source for small government campgrounds:
ftp://ftp.dot.state.tx.us/pub/txdot-info/trv/campgrounds.pdf

Also: recreation.gov


----------



## BullyARed

galvbay said:


> Good looking Casita! We have the 17â€™ Independence and love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We love our Casita too! Easy to tow and easy in easy out.


----------



## Arlon

Have to get out of Texas to get into some of the really nice off grid sites. Just to little public land here. Lots in New Mexico, some really nice stuff there mostly on BLM and National Forest areas. I have a Casita too but haven't used it in a few years. I usually do off grid camping out of an AWD Astro van these days.


----------



## jbh19792

Sea Rim State Park. You can camp on the beach and even on holiday weekends it is empty.


----------



## cva34

AZ got lots esp.in summer


----------



## sea hunt 202

Look up the BLM it is called the bureau of land management, it will show you free or very cheap places to camp


----------

